# Superman vs. Goku! Who Would Win In A 1 on 1 Fight?



## Deity Goddess (Oct 28, 2005)

If they was to ever fight, then who would win?


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 28, 2005)

Goku.

Superman has a tendancy to have a hard task, and overcome it.

However, no matter how new-record-settingly high Goku's power level is, he always meets a new opponent who surely enough.. has a much higher one.

The story line goes- Goku gets ass kicked, becomes more powerful, comes back and kicks other guy's ass. So really its the writers of Dragon ball Z that would win... And the writers of Superman could probably find a way to ressurect him in the next movie anyways so it would work out anyways.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 28, 2005)

Superman because I don't know who the f*ck is Goku.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BigDyl (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Who, me?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

Superman....Goku makes constipation faces


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 29, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> Superman....Goku makes constipation faces




hell no bitch!!!!!!!!! goku would kick his skinny ecto ass


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> hell no bitch!!!!!!!!! goku would kick his skinny ecto ass




If he doesnt have a hernia(sp?) or have to poop every other minute


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 29, 2005)

i say jackie chan or batman would kickk there asses


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 29, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i say jackie chan or batman would kickk there asses






You had better have some facts to back that statement up!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 29, 2005)

Goku, because his powerlevel is much higher AND
THERE WAS ALREADY A SUPERMAN vs. GOKU MANGA!!!
I'm not kidding, and I'm pretty sure they made it into a movie!
honestly, I remember hearing about it here and there, and I did a search once
and found a site that had it for sale.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 29, 2005)

goku would mop the floor with him


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.comicspriceguide.com/forum2/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5162
http://www.cinecon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5139
http://www.opinion.com.au/opinion/i.cfm/poll/789
http://boards.ign.com/Message.aspx?topic=97336170&replies=5
http://forums.sohh.com/showthread.php?t=439493
http://www.shadowsofnamek.com/forum/showthread.php?p=781514

other opinions


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd win bitches.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## Big_Scuba (Jun 4, 2009)

*easiest question ever*

this is the easiest question i have ever heard. of course Goku would win over Superman, after all Goku can do a lot more thing than Superman can.
for example.....Goku can transform and teleport, can Superman do any of that?i don't think so. also Goku can see hits coming to him before they actually do....i honestly don't think that Superman can do that.


----------



## T_man (Jun 4, 2009)

superman has the only useful powers out of the two of them tbh

he can peep through womens clothes & changing room walls!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2009)

Big_Scuba said:


> this is the easiest question i have ever heard. of course Goku would win over Superman, after all Goku can do a lot more thing than Superman can.
> for example.....Goku can transform and teleport, can Superman do any of that?i don't think so. also Goku can see hits coming to him before they actually do....i honestly don't think that Superman can do that.



I bet Superman could check the dates on four year old threads that were retarded to begin with.


----------



## lola1182 (Jun 4, 2009)

cappo5150 said:


> Superman because I don't know who the f*ck is Goku.



ha! same..


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 4, 2009)

obligitory appearance

also, goku would pwn his ass.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2009)

Super Man would beat his ass like a spiked-headed Step-Child,  he'd drop an atomic beatdown on him like Nagasaki And Hiroshima, he'd fly his ass three light years from the sun and then toss him in.    

It's easy to fight some one who yells what they are going to attack with......KAME-HAME-HA!!!!  When I first saw that I was like why is this cartoon screaming about King Kamehameha? and mispronouncing it?


----------



## T_man (Jun 4, 2009)

Speaking of superman.

Where is digital nowadays??


----------



## sshamm_bone_1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Goku is my hero.....


----------



## Enzo654 (May 3, 2011)

I think tht superman would win by just watching the movie superman & batman apocalypse. so superman would win


----------



## TJTJ (May 3, 2011)

Goku all the way! Until a gained my Majin powers was I able to give him a run for his money, but his greatest power of all, which I lack, Is the power of Free Will and love for all sentient beings. His Qi is on point.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 3, 2011)




----------

